# Spirit Box w/ Mods



## flemming (May 4, 2021)

It seems like I was always one part short of finishing this one for months now.  I did the fuzzdog mods changing R4 -> 18k, R8 -> 12k, and the Dwell pot to B25K .  For me the dwell change is honestly probably useless, but there wasn't really a downside.  One thing I did that might be helpful to someone else was to figure out a way to socket the Belton Brick (just in case).  The normal SIP sockets wouldn't work because of the shape of the pins so I bought a 14 pin leaf style socket and cut it down to 6 pins:









						14 pin DIP IC Socket Adaptor Solder Type
					

GTK - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Then I trimmed the pins on the Belton Brick down so that it sat as low as it could and stuck a little Blu-Tack in there to hold it in place.  It does add a little height, so the pots come through at a bit of angle, but once you tighten things up it comes together fine.  Graphically, I originally wanted to orient the planchet the other way, but I didn't feel like dealing with relocating the LED.  That was probably a little lazy on my part 

Robert


----------



## Feral Feline (May 5, 2021)

Aww, the pupil of the eye on the planchet could've been the LED!

Many thanks for the Belton-socket idea.
I also like your molex connector for the power; finally a way for me to use up those type of power jacks and still be able to easily remove the entire circuit from the enclosure for trouble shooting. 



Great looking build.


----------



## fig (May 5, 2021)

Love the design!


----------



## Barry (May 5, 2021)

The old Ouija Board, nice


----------



## kurtis1 (May 8, 2021)

I really enjoy this reverb. It lays down a nice ambience that you don't get with regular belton brick. I had trouble with mine, a broken trace but once I sorted that out it really started to sound cool.


----------



## ADAOCE (May 8, 2021)

Agree the dwell mid is not really worth it.


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 13, 2021)

flemming said:


> It seems like I was always one part short of finishing this one for months now.  I did the fuzzdog mods changing R4 -> 18k, R8 -> 12k, and the Dwell pot to B25K .  For me the dwell change is honestly probably useless, but there wasn't really a downside.  One thing I did that might be helpful to someone else was to figure out a way to socket the Belton Brick (just in case).  The normal SIP sockets wouldn't work because of the shape of the pins so I bought a 14 pin leaf style socket and cut it down to 6 pins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting CLIP on your DC jack.  where did you get that idea?


----------



## flemming (Sep 13, 2021)

burger-patty-and-bacon said:


> interesting CLIP on your DC jack.  where did you get that idea?


I've seen quite a few people here use something similar.  If you put the small end of the plug on the jack side (ie not like I did here because I was dumb) and snip a tiny bit of plastic off of the corners you can insert and remove the plug connection through the hole in the enclosure with no problems.



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088NW3DSP/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_0B67C29GZZZN156J665J?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
		


Robert


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 13, 2021)

flemming said:


> It seems like I was always one part short of finishing this one for months now.  I did the fuzzdog mods changing R4 -> 18k, R8 -> 12k, and the Dwell pot to B25K .  For me the dwell change is honestly probably useless, but there wasn't really a downside.  One thing I did that might be helpful to someone else was to figure out a way to socket the Belton Brick (just in case).  The normal SIP sockets wouldn't work because of the shape of the pins so I bought a 14 pin leaf style socket and cut it down to 6 pins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can u tell me more about the "fizzdog" mod please?


----------



## benny_profane (Sep 13, 2021)

burger-patty-and-bacon said:


> can u tell me more about the "fizzdog" mod please?


The mods outlined in this build document.


----------



## flemming (Sep 13, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> The mods outlined in this build document.


Changing R4 to 18k improves unity volume and it's probably a good change to make.  Changing R8 to 12k, and changing the Dwell pot to a B25K will drive the dwell into self oscillation.  Doing that is honestly a waste of time unless weird noises are your thing 

Robert


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 13, 2021)

thank a bunch man.. i did the R4 from 10K to 18K and insta fix on volume output!  i *hate* desoldering stuff but this had to be done.  the PPCB build doc and layout should really be updated to make R4 an 18K by default.  that volume drop sucked bad.  THANKS!!


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Sep 14, 2021)

Really cool looking graphic on this one. And cool you figured out a way to socket that brick just in case! I love it!


----------



## finebyfine (Sep 15, 2021)

Awesome build! Cosign the consensus about the mods worth doing.

Another socketing option for bricks:









						6 Pin 2.54mm Single Row Right Angle Female Pin Header
					

GTK - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Place the headers so joints face upward, then carefully bend the pins on the belton to full horizontal


----------

